# Show me your kitchens!



## renton

We are looking at having our kitchen done and need some inspiration on colours etc. Its such a minefield of what goes and what doesn't.

We thought about something natural but getting the samples home and it just didnt give us the WOW factor we want from spending circa 20k on.

High gloss handle less is the way we want to go.


----------



## nbray67

Took me a while to think of his name but Serkie had this kitchen in his extension which is very nice indeed.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=408703


----------



## bigcarpchaser

Farrow and Ball "downpipe" painted.
If I did another one I'd steer clear of a painted finish as it's just not hard wearing enough. 
Wouldn't go bespoke either although yes it's flexible and we had some "special" units made up, it's not as good as a high end German. Can't remember the name we were going to use but for some reason Mrs wanted this one. It's not rubbish. It's just not worth the money. 
Siemens appliances...our washing machine and previous dishwasher, brilliant. Probably 10 years old, still going strong. This lot, not impressed.
One of the oven doors has warped twice and the dishwasher is cack. Coffee machine is mega though.
Poncy hob? I'd have gas over it. Much more controllable.
Kitchens are only ever as good as the person installing and we defiantly had a mixed bag. 
I like my design though, it works well, plenty of worktop. I saw a "roundhouse" kitchen I liked and took the basic design idea from that and got something twice the size for half the money 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin

Honestly, the kitchen is better than my photography.....

Units are from Howden, but I bought the appliances online from Boots Kitchen Appliances, not only the cheapest I could find but get Boots points as well. Alternatively buy through ‘TopCashback’ and get cash back, but then you can’t claim the Boots points.


----------



## Kerr

baxlin said:


> Honestly, the kitchen is better than my photography.....
> 
> Units are from Howden, but I bought the appliances online from Boots Kitchen Appliances, not only the cheapest I could find but get Boots points as well. Alternatively buy through 'TopCashback' and get cash back, but then you can't claim the Boots points.


Either your photography is bad, or the kitchen fitter was blind. :lol:

Everything is 90 degrees out. :lol:


----------



## baxlin

Kerr said:


> Either your photography is bad, or the kitchen fitter was blind. :lol:
> 
> Everything is 90 degrees out. :lol:


We live on a very steep hill..........

Photography is ok, it's my computer skills that are rubbish.....


----------



## NickP

Here's ours, the lighting is terrible in the photos I'm afraid - 
One piece of advise, I'd stay away from Corian worktops, although they look great initially and can be seamlessly be fabricated for the upstands and splashbacks, they do scratch fairly easily and show marks, especially on darker colours -
We've just had a quote of around £600 to rejuvenate ours...
All of our appliances are Bosch, and after 6 years we've not had any issues so far..


----------



## grunty-motor

^ - anyone live in that house:lol:


----------



## Darlofan

Thought Nick p photos of the ovens were a reflection shot😂


----------



## Darlofan

grunty-motor said:


> ^ - anyone live in that house:lol:


Not my kids, there'd be dirty dishes next to the dishwasher!


----------



## NickP

grunty-motor said:


> ^ - anyone live in that house:lol:


Ha!
I think that was the day after it was fitted, I don't think the skirting boards had even been painted at that point! :lol:


----------



## Harley Chops

Here's a link to the portfolio page for the company I work for

https://www.martinmoore.com/portfolio/.

We manufacture timber kitchens mainly hand painted (after installation) or walnut, oak etc. Paints used are from Paint Library, Farrow and Ball or our own mix. The life span of the paint is normally very good, and all depends on the quality of the paints. The mix of colours our clients have varies and depends on taste. It's amazing how some do complement each other.


----------



## MDC250

They look to be stunning quality, oozes craftsmanship.


----------



## THE CHAMP

I fit Nobillia kitchens every day and they are good quality and dont cost as much as you may think. I have had customers tell me that homebase, Howdens and Benchmark have priced for there kitchens and the quotes where more than Nobillia


----------

